# Hauppauge HD PVR tv tuner support for mythtv



## trumee (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,

I want to run MythTV backend server in a jail with a couple of tv tuners. Are 'Hauppauge HD PVR' TV tuners supported under FreeBSD?

If not, can they be used in a Linux bhyve instance?

Thanks


----------



## sidetone (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.2R/hardware.html#camera

"Hauppauge WinCast/TV
Hauppauge WinTV-Go-FM
Hauppauge WinTV-pci
Hauppauge WinTV-radio" is what I found using the bktr(4)

It supports, "Brooktree Bt848/849/878/879 and Pinnacle PCTV video capture driver", and hardware based on that. If you already have the card, you can try it, otherwise it's not a guarantee.


----------



## trumee (Jan 31, 2016)

Unfortunately, HD PVR 1212 (http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html) isn't based on that driver. It is well supported under Linux though. Can Bhyve be used to pass the USB interface to Linux?


----------



## trumee (Oct 30, 2017)

Its is supported in webcamd using hdpvr. I get the following in the log


```
kernel: Cuse v0.1.34 @ /dev/cuse
kernel: ugen0.7: <AMBA Hauppauge HD PVR> at usbus0
Unknown USB device: vendor 0x2040 product 0x4903 bus uhub2
```

Webcamd doesnt pick it up though

```
#webcamd -l
webcamd [-d ugen0.7] -N AMBA-Hauppauge-HD-PVR -S 00A7C599 -M 0

# webcamd -d ugen0.7 -i 0 -v 0
Attached to ugen0.7[0]
webcamd: Cannot find USB device

# webcamd -d ugen0.7 -N AMBA-Hauppauge-HD-PVR -S 00A7C599 -M 0
Attached to ugen0.7[0]
webcamd: Cannot find USB device
```

webcamd doesnt seem to be running

```
# service devd restart
Stopping devd.
Waiting for PIDS: 1770.
Starting devd.

#ps -aux | grep webcamd
root       13631    0.0  0.0    14828    2364  4  S+   21:46     0:00.01 grep webcamd
```

Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## trumee (Oct 31, 2017)

Webcamd is not able to load the IR transmitter of HD-PVR. After commenting out the code in the hdpvr code, it works fine.


cd /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd; make extract 

cd work/webcamd-4.12.0.1/media_tree/drivers/media/usb/hdpvr/
In hdpvr-core.c comment out following code around line 374 
	
	



```
client = hdpvr_register_ir_tx_i2c(dev);
        if (!client) {
                v4l2_err(&dev->v4l2_dev, "i2c IR TX device register failed\n");
                retval = -ENODEV;
                goto reg_fail;
        }
```

cd /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd; make install clean


----------

